# New to Directv just left Dishnetwork



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and thought I'd share my experience, I have been a Dishnetwork customer for 10 years, I was one of the first to spend the money on both the equipment and service for HD back in 2000. (I have a dedicated home theater with a older Sony projector on a 110 inch stewart screen most of the equipment is dated but it still provides a more than adequate experience for me and my family)

Bottom line, if anyone is nervous about switching providers because you are not being treated like a valued customer.... go ahead and make the change, I am finding more and more these days the loyal customer doesn't really get ahead...... if you are interested in my long story read on......

Recently I had a signal loss problem which prompted me to start evaluating my equipment and service again. 

I found that Dish was/is offering its new customers the new vip 922 receiver for $200 with a new 24month contract. After getting the signal issue resolved I called dish and asked for the same deal they are offering new customers---- the 922 with a 2 year contract. 

For 3 days and over several conversations with many different levels of customer service I kept getting the same answer. First they would tell me they likely could make my request happen. Then when they entered my request in the computer they said for me it was $400 and they could not override it in their computer. This was the same story even with the account specialist or supervisor. 

Since I have been with them for 10 years and always pay on time (I'm currently on autopay) I asked what exactly would I need to do to be a better customer. None of them could answer that question. 

Finally I told them my next call would be to cancel my service as I would be changing providers. 

Last wednesday I had Directv come and install a whole home system. I have 2 HR24 dvr's 2 H24 HD receivers, and 2 sd receivers. Overall this system is much more capable than my previous set up with Dish's vip 622 and the vip722. The main advantage is whole home service which allows any HD receiver to view any of the recorded shows. With the Dishnetwork set up only the receiver that records the show can watch the show and the value of the second feed to the SD televisions is rapidly becoming worth less and less as SD tv's are quickly becoming dinosaurs. 

So far Directv in most aspects is either just as good as Dish, Better, or just different, (not better or worse). There is a learning curve after being so used to, and comfortable with using dishnetwork (10 years!) but I am rapidly learning to like the differences and find improvements over the dishnetwork recorders. 

Overall I have called directv about 4 times. Once regarding a billing mistake and other times just questions about advanced features I was having difficulty learning about. For instance caller id stopped working turns out just a simple reset fixed the problem. All in all they have been nearly identical experiences as I have had with Dish in the past.....

So, for now I am happy that I have a NEW whole home HD system, For less that what Dish was going to charge me for 1 new receiver. I get ESPNU in HD, and don't have to deal with Dish's on going disputes with content providers. 

I know things may just go back to normal once the honeymoon is over. (I have a 15 day grace period before my contract kicks in) However I'm sure it can get no worse that the way I felt at Dishnetwork after being a Loyal 10 year customer!! And on the plus side i will still have a Whole Home HD system that is still not available at Dish nor do I think will be available in the near future.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

WELCOME!! I think you will like it here. Been a Directv sub for 15+ years still satisfied even though there have been several bumps along the way. Here to help if you have questions.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Welcome to DirecTV. On the 15 day grace period, where did you get that info from, AFAIK it's once you sign the paperwork with the installer you're in the 2 year commitment, no grace period.

As a new user I recommend you get out the undocumented hint/tips and the FAQ's that can be found on this page http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1978860&postcount=3, especially the tip on how to change the 30 second slip to a skip like you had on Dish.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't speak about DISH's service or performance, but can tell you that I'm very satisfied with DIRECTV. I left cable and in comparison, the customer service, sports coverage, and HD availability and quality is far superior at DIRECTV. I'll warn you that they are not perfect, but for the most part they take care of good paying, reasonable customers. Hope your experience is as good as mine has been.


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

RAD said:


> Welcome to DirecTV. On the 15 day grace period, where did you get that info from, AFAIK it's once you sign the paperwork with the installer you're in the 2 year commitment, no grace period.


Thanks for the welcome and the link to the tips.....

Directv tried to charge me full price for my second hr 24, They placed it on my bill, I had paid by credit card for the initial install upgrades. The day after my install i logged onto my account online and saw the charge, so I called them to tell them about it.

They actually made an error when they processed the order. I should have paid $300 for $600 worth of equipment ($300 instant rebate) However I was only charged $200 (I am rounding the numbers) on my credit card. I thought I was getting a great deal!!!

She kept telling me I had to pay extra for the second DVR. I told her I realized that but I should still get the full $300 instant rebate. She said I did receive that. I could not get her to see that by paying $200 via credit card plus the $200 added on my account I actually was not getting the rebate.

When i told her to come take all the equipment out and cancel she tried to tell me my contract was in effect and there would be four hundred something charge. I told her that was wrong. She put me on hold and when she came back she said I was right there was a 15 day period in which the contract could be canceled.

Again I told her I should not have to pay for their mistakes.

She asked if she could get the charges corrected would I still want to cancel.

I said not if the charges were correct I would like to keep the service. So we went through it all again. At that point we finally agreed that Directv was offering up to $300 rebate for HD equipment, and that I had $600 worth of equipment installed and since I paid $200 on my credit card, I should only pay an additional $100 not the $200 they had charged me. So with that she adjusted my bill for $100 and also gave me an additional $10 per month credit for 6 months for the inconvenience. For which I thanked her and told her I appreciated. I would have preferred the $200 waived because it was their mistake however that was not going to happen and overall I believe what they did for me was fair.

That was my first experience with Directv as a new customer. Not perfect but positive. All turned out well!


----------



## EW800 (Oct 2, 2010)

SGD1201: I just made the switch yesterday afternoon from Dish to DTV as well. I, too, am very pleased so far! I am going through a bit of a learning curve with the new DVR's, but thats okay.


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> I can't speak about DISH's service or performance, but can tell you that I'm very satisfied with DIRECTV. I left cable and in comparison, the customer service, sports coverage, and HD availability and quality is far superior at DIRECTV. I'll warn you that they are not perfect, but for the most part they take care of good paying, reasonable customers. Hope your experience is as good as mine has been.


Thanks, So far so good!!! I like the Oasis..... I've yet to cruise her though....


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

EW800 said:


> SGD1201: I just made the switch yesterday afternoon from Dish to DTV as well. I, too, am very pleased so far! I am going through a bit of a learning curve with the new DVR's, but thats okay.


I think in a couple of days or weeks at most that learning curve will flatten out!!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

sgd1201 said:


> Thanks, So far so good!!! I like the Oasis..... I've yet to cruise her though....


Your welcome. And you really should give Oasis a try, it's the best cruise ship sailing!


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be switching this weekend when my install date is. Going with 2 HD DVRs and 2 HD receivers. Of course the whole house DVR.

I am going to miss the NFL RedZone (not worth buying the ticket for it) and i'm sure there will be a learning curve coming from the 722/622.

It'll be nice to have some more HD sports and no worries about Dish and their disputes.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I jumped ship too from Dish to Direct, the Fox mess and the previous Dish/ABC/Fisher war finally tipped me over to Direct. Not to mention, I get a lot more HD games with Direct on Center Ice. 

I am more than willing to pay more for better service. Good Riddance Dish, you can keep your battles to someone else.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

RAD said:


> Welcome to DirecTV. On the 15 day grace period, where did you get that info from, AFAIK it's once you sign the paperwork with the installer you're in the 2 year commitment, no grace period.
> 
> As a new user I recommend you get out the undocumented hint/tips and the FAQ's that can be found on this page http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1978860&postcount=3, especially the tip on how to change the 30 second slip to a skip like you had on Dish.


There is a grace period. My parents went out and ordered DirecTV and then didn't want it a day after it was installed (long story)... I called and there is a grace period (7 days for them)... they got it cancelled without paying anything extra.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know DirecTV themselves does not have a certain time frame within which you can cancel and not have to pay an early termination fee. However, many states, or other local governments have their own laws regarding contracts that override DriecTVs normal contract and will allow you to disconnect within a certain amount of time without any penalty. You have to check your local laws to find out whether or not you have any protection like that (for example I don't believe we have any laws like that here in IL, so we would have to pay the full ETF).


----------



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

Been a customer with Direct for 5 going on 6 years, but I came from Cable (Sonic of Paso Robles) but at least the quality is so much better as Direct in addition to the Full time RSN, they have TFC, Azteca America and NHK. I am fully fascinated with what NHK has to offer from Japan.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RAD said:


> Welcome to DirecTV. On the 15 day grace period, where did you get that info from, AFAIK it's once you sign the paperwork with the installer you're in the 2 year commitment, no grace period.
> 
> As a new user I recommend you get out the undocumented hint/tips and the FAQ's that can be found on this page http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1978860&postcount=3, especially the tip on how to change the 30 second slip to a skip like you had on Dish.


When I signed up 2 years ago I was told it was 24 hours. Of course I am not going anywhere. D* more than cover my tv needs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sgd1201 said:


> . . . . . And on the plus side i will still have a Whole Home HD system that is still not available at Dish nor do I think will be available in the near future.


You sound very tech savvy. Check out the Cutting Edge section here and read up on IP Control.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> However, many states, or other local governments have their own laws ... You have to check your local laws to find out whether or not you have any protection like that


That's true, but it's really important to know what it is before becoming a customer. Here in New York, there's a three day cancellation law, but it only applies to contracts signed in your home (like with a door-to-door salesperson) and not by phone or internet or at a store. And even then the cancellation must be in writing. What's really needed is a federal law that provides equal consumer protection in all states.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I just switched from Dish to DirecTV on Monday. Given my somewhat limited usage, here is what I've observed so far:

*Pro's with DirecTV*
1) Love the whole home DVR stuff. Works like a champ. The installer knew what he was doing and got it right the first time. 
2) Installation in general is far superior to my previous Dish install (that's not necessarily Dish's fault as I think I just contacted some local yahoo when we moved here and he did a pretty poor job IMO). This guy did a very professional job including grounding the dish at the electric service entrance.
3) No contract disputes (currently) that affect me.
4) ESPN-U HD
5) More than twice as much recording space as I had with my Dish 622 DVR since I now have 2 DVR's
6) Better VoD integration
7) Lots of freebies for being a new customer (plus $180 Costco gift card for signing up through them)

*Con's with DirecTV*
1) Now on a 2-year commitment (cost of getting the freebies)
2) Remote access won't let you manage your playlist or recording schedule. This has been available with Dish for a long time so this is a bummer. I wasn't aware of this before I switched.
3) Missing some HD channels I used to have (AMC-HD, TCM-HD, BBCA-HD, etc). I knew this before I signed up so obviously it didn't deter me.
4) Strange channel grouping in the guide. CNN is nowhere near Fox News and MSNBC, for example. No biggie, just seems odd.
5) No Slingplayer mobile integration directly with the DVR like I had with Dish. Again, I knew this before I made the switch but, unlike the remote playlist management capability, I doubt this will ever get added since Sling is owned by Dish.

Overall, even though my sample size is only 2 days, I'm pleased. I'm still learning a ton, though.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

kmcnamara said:


> I just switched from Dish to DirecTV on Monday. Given my somewhat limited usage, here is what I've observed so far:...
> 
> *Con's with DirecTV*
> 1) Now on a 2-year commitment (cost of getting the freebies)
> ...


The remote access is very limited, only allowing you to add programs to be recorded. I have a stand alone Slingbox to handle the other items and watch when I travel. From what I understand, CNN and ESPN paid extra to have their channels at the beginning of the national channel list. That's why they are separate from the news and sports groupings.

*Pro's with DirecTV that you missed:*
1) News and Sports Mix channels
2) Special events for free, Golf and Tennis, US Open, Masters, etc.
3) More HD in RSN's and Sports packages like NHL CI, MLB EI and NBA LP
4) Exclusive NFL ST
5) TV Apps - NFL, NCAA, NHL, MLB, NBA + more
6) Score Guide
7) 101 HD channel with concerts and specials
9) Interactive Weather Channel
10) Double play with dual 90 min buffers


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

RACJ2 said:


> The remote access is very limited, only allowing you to add programs to be recorded. I have a stand alone Slingbox to handle the other items and watch when I travel.


I have a slingbox as well. I reran the slingplayer setup wizard last night so I could change it from using my Dish DVR and start using my HR24.



> From what I understand, CNN and ESPN paid extra to have their channels at the beginning of the national channel list. That's why they are separate from the news and sports groupings.


Makes sense.



> *Pro's with DirecTV that you missed:*
> 1) News and Sports Mix channels
> 2) Special events for free, Golf and Tennis, US Open, Masters, etc.
> 3) More HD in RSN's and Sports packages like NHL CI, MLB EI and NBA LP
> ...


To each his own, but I'm not that into sports so most of those aren't really pro's for me. The double play might come in handy every once in awhile.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

kmcnamara said:


> I have a slingbox as well. I reran the slingplayer setup wizard last night so I could change it from using my Dish DVR and start using my HR24...
> 
> To each his own, but I'm not that into sports so most of those aren't really pro's for me. The double play might come in handy every once in awhile.


OK, with your Sooners Avatar, I would have thought otherwise.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sgd1201 said:


> I think in a couple of days or weeks at most that learning curve will flatten out!!


Huh? It never flattens out. You've picked a great time to join D*. All, or most of the major problems with the DVRs have been straightened out and the MRV is running well now. Four years ago, I (and many others) thought I was gonna go crazy with all the problems. Then, it was a steep learning curve.

But, for the most part, all the answers are here, in this forum where many of the members are much more informed than the D* people. If you've got questions or problems, just start a thread or read the threads related to your issues and you'll most likely find the answers without calling for help from D*.

Rich


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

kmcnamara said:


> *Con's with DirecTV*
> )


I'm a happy switcher--three weeks this Sunday. I would, however, add a few things to this list.

*Pros with Dish *(make it sound more positive)
1. Built in PIP/side-by-side native capability in the 622 in single mode. It would have been nice for watching baseball and the mine rescue last week.
2. More menu selectable options for recording series (without having to resort to using Boolean strings).
3. The ability to record something via my PVR from TV2 while I'm watching something else.
4. Easier to cycle through custom guides (just keep hitting the guide button).

When I first came onboard, I mentioned that I missed the 30 second skip function, but I was quickly shown how to achieve that by the good folks on this forum.

Overall, I'm very glad I made the switch because I love the whole house DVR and that I ended up with 4 HD receivers,two of them DVRs, for $200. Not bad! And being a sports guy, I'll trade ESPNU HD for AMCHD anyday (I'll eventually watch Mad Men via Netflix).


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> I'm a happy switcher--three weeks this Sunday.


Welcome to D*.

Time to change your avatar picture


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> *Pro's with DirecTV that you missed:*
> ...
> 10) Double play with dual 90 min buffers


Dish had DLB last time I checked. They're only 60 min though.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Dish had DLB last time I checked. They're only 60 min though.


OK, didn't know that. I knew DISH had PIP, but not DLB. Which is a good point, I guess PIP should go on the DIRECTV Con's side.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

PIP is DLB essentially. The PIP window can be a small, medium, half or full screen. Full screen PIP Swap toggles between the 2 tuners, and both are buffered, so it works just like the down arrow on DirecTV. I don't know if the OP's old DVR worked that way, but current models do, AFAIK.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Welcome to D*.
> 
> Time to change your avatar picture


:lol:I took the picture a week ago. I'll download it from my phone as soon as I get a round tuit.

Edit: done! Looks like I'm tracking the space shuttle.


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> You sound very tech savvy. Check out the Cutting Edge section here and read up on IP Control.


I found the cutting edge forum, but did not find anything on IP control....


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

mdavej said:


> PIP is DLB essentially. The PIP window can be a small, medium, half or full screen. Full screen PIP Swap toggles between the 2 tuners, and both are buffered, so it works just like the down arrow on DirecTV. I don't know if the OP's old DVR worked that way, but current models do, AFAIK.


I had both the vip 622 and 722, they were very good dvr's the pip function only worked in single mode.... and you had to use a button on the receiver to switch the receiver from dual mode to single mode. Once in single mode you could control the pip from the remote. Ad is does buffer just as double play does. I believe the pip at Dish is a notch above direct's double play.

However I like just the one button push to get to your list of recordings with Direct. Dish was more cumbersome having to cycle through screens with the DVR key. I also like how direct groups multiple shows much like a computer.

But as mentioned in another post in this thread... It is nice to change guides just by cycling the guide key. All of these are small plusses and minuses.

The bottom line is direct is far superior with the whole home system vs Dish No whole home system.....

Been just over a week now and not missing Dish one bit..... Oh the sunday NFL mix channel is great.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

sgd1201 said:


> However I like just the one button push to get to your list of recordings with Direct. Dish was more cumbersome having to cycle through screens with the DVR key. I also like how direct groups multiple shows much like a computer.


On the 622/722, all you had to do was hit the DVR button twice quickly and the DVR list appeared. Also, you can group series into folders on the Dish receivers as well.

Anyway, I just switched to DirecTV this week and am enjoying our new HR24's. Just wanted to clarify a couple of things about the Dish DVR's.


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

kmcnamara said:


> On the 622/722, all you had to do was hit the DVR button twice quickly and the DVR list appeared.


Yes that is true and while certainly not a big point (nothing to switch providers over) it is an extra button push and boy my DVR button was worn out!!!! 



kmcnamara said:


> On the 622/722, Also, you can group series into folders on the Dish receivers as well.


I just went back and looked and I guess I missed that feature on my dish dvr's for the past few years. I knew you could sort by different methods but I never explored the group option. Thanks for that correction....Too bad I didn't know about that one a few years ago...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

sgd1201 said:


> I just went back and looked and I guess I missed that feature on my dish dvr's for the past few years. I knew you could sort by different methods but I never explored the group option. Thanks for that correction....Too bad I didn't know about that one a few years ago...


Seems like they added it 2+ years ago but can't remember for sure. Anyway, DTV has that as well, obviously, so you're good.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sgd1201 said:


> I found the cutting edge forum, but did not find anything on IP control....


IP Control Is Here

IP Control Wishlist


----------



## sgd1201 (Oct 15, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> IP Control Is Here
> 
> IP Control Wishlist


Thanks for the link, but when I try and go there I get a message that my account is not authorized for that section.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sgd1201 said:


> Thanks for the link, but when I try and go there I get a message that my account is not authorized for that section.


You have to register to get access to the Cuttine Edge section, see http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171 and read all the FAQ, Rules and agreement and then you can register if you want to agree to how to participate.


----------



## Crumpler (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks, I just dropped Dish after 5 years, had a 625/VIP722 my D* install date in a day we'll see, I jumped on the Costco deal. Thought it was going to be a nightmare to cancel with Dish, went smoothly must pay for shipping charges to send back old DVRs though. Anyone have any advice with the Directv install, other than to make sure I get the latest receivers (HR24, H24)?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Crumpler said:


> thanks, I just dropped Dish after 5 years, had a 625/VIP722 my D* install date in a day we'll see, I jumped on the Costco deal. Thought it was going to be a nightmare to cancel with Dish, went smoothly must pay for shipping charges to send back old DVRs though. Anyone have any advice with the Directv install, other than to make sure I get the latest receivers (HR24, H24)?


Obviously make sure everything is functioning. Make sure they seal the holes if they remove your Dish dishes. If you are getting MRV make sure it works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Crumpler said:


> thanks, I just dropped Dish after 5 years, had a 625/VIP722 my D* install date in a day we'll see, I jumped on the Costco deal. Thought it was going to be a nightmare to cancel with Dish, went smoothly must pay for shipping charges to send back old DVRs though. Anyone have any advice with the Directv install, other than to make sure I get the latest receivers (HR24, H24)?


Yeah, have patience and come here for help. Getting started isn't usually easy, no matter what your background is. Calling D* for help isn't something most of us do routinely. There is a tremendous amount of info on this forum, and rooting around in the threads does get confusing. If that happens, start your own thread and ignore those who tell you to do your own searching. Easier to ask the questions you have. Someone will help you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Obviously make sure everything is functioning. Make sure they seal the holes if they remove your Dish dishes. If you are getting MRV make sure it works.


Easier to leave the base of the dish on the roof. Why take a chance? That seems to be what D* installers do normally. I've got a couple bases on my roof and they are barely noticeable. Even my wife hasn't complained about them. 

Rich


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Easier to leave the base of the dish on the roof. Why take a chance? That seems to be what D* installers do normally. I've got a couple bases on my roof and they are barely noticeable. Even my wife hasn't complained about them.
> 
> Rich


I agree with you a 100%. I too have a couple of the bases on the roof and won't remove them until it is time to replace the roof.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Soon as it looked liked the FOX dispute was going to be more than a few days. I began exploring options. I immediately signed up with D* to lock in the Sunday Ticket offer,but pushed the install back,so I could cancel if DISH & FOX worked things out. Time Warner was offering a bundle with no contract so I called them for a quick fix to the rRSN problem and to give them the chance to win my business. Price and channels were great on TW,but I absolutely hated the TIME WARNER DVR. Last week DISH/FOX made friends an I explored the option of returning full to them. Made a call to DISH and explained what had been going on and that I was considering leaving hoping to maybe catch a price break. Long Story short they could care less about a 15 year customer and offered very little help. Even tried [email protected] to no avail. So yesterday I called and cut my DISH programming to the minimum to finish 4 months on the current contract. Then called D* and pushed the install up to next Thursday. After all this I will have 2 D*HDDVR, 2 HD receivers with multi-room. Programing will be Sunday Ticket and the Ultimate Premier package, plus I will still have 1 VIP722 with DISH AMERICA Silver and I will be paying less than I would have paid DISH. *Thank You DISH & FOX for the dispute. It really opened my eyes.* I will be back with some D* question later look forward to learning more about DIRECTV and their receivers


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Islandguy43 said:


> I agree with you a 100%. I too have a couple of the bases on the roof and won't remove them until it is time to replace the roof.


Yup, that's when my bases will come off.

Rich


----------



## Lakers_Fan_24 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll post my 2 cents on my switch: 

DTV's HD picture is head and shoulders above Dish. The HR24 will take time to get used to, but I found navigating is pretty easy. Think Dish's GUI is better but will see what DTV has in future updates. Been a Dish customer for so many years, the biggest thing to get used to is: where are my channels. I feel lost when scrolling through my (custom) guide. Not sure why on DTV's guide you have to select HD from the list every time. I made a custom list to offset that but still.

Since my installation (Tuesday) I've called DTV 4 times. I feel that when I signed up (DTV rep at Best Buy) he did the bait and switch thing on me. I won't go into the details but personally I think it sucks. Looking at my bill online, holy crap Florida has some high taxes. Wasn't this bad even when I lived in LA. $24 in taxes on top of the NBA package.............


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Lakers_Fan_24 said:


> I'll post my 2 cents on my switch:
> 
> DTV's HD picture is head and shoulders above Dish. The HR24 will take time to get used to, but I found navigating is pretty easy. Think Dish's GUI is better but will see what DTV has in future updates. Been a Dish customer for so many years, the biggest thing to get used to is: where are my channels. I feel lost when scrolling through my (custom) guide. Not sure why on DTV's guide you have to select HD from the list every time. I made a custom list to offset that but still.
> 
> Since my installation (Tuesday) I've called DTV 4 times. I feel that when I signed up (DTV rep at Best Buy) he did the bait and switch thing on me. I won't go into the details but personally I think it sucks. Looking at my bill online, holy crap Florida has some high taxes. Wasn't this bad even when I lived in LA. $24 in taxes on top of the NBA package.............


Do you know you can go into the SETUP/SYSTEM SETUP/DISPLAY/PREFERENCES you can hide SD channels that had HD duplicates and change the "GUIDE SHOWS" to "Grid Guide First"?

Also have you checked out the http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151213 thread? In post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151213 theres links to two PDF's that are helpful like how to change the 30 second slip to a 30 second skip like Dish has?


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

63thk said:


> I will be back with some D* questions later look forward to learning more about DIRECTV and their receivers


 I've downloaded the 2 pdfs and intend to give them a good reading,but here are few questions off the top of my head.

Adding a EHD- What are the size limits? I know the EHD is tied to the receiver you attach it to, but can you have more than 1 for a receiver. Also is the storage of the EHD in addition to what is already on the HR24(assume that's what I'm getting)

Am21 OTA Tuner- Does the non DVR HD RECEIVER accept the AM 21 tuner?

Whole Home DVR- Only 2 other receivers can access this feature at a time. Is that per DVR receiver or for the whole system?

Make the 30 second Skip work like DISH. I keep seeing this in various post. How does that work?

Thats all for now going to look over the PDFs and see If I can answer some of these myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

RACJ2 said:


> OK, didn't know that. I knew DISH had PIP, but not DLB. Which is a good point, I guess PIP should go on the DIRECTV Con's side.


 I discovered this on DISH just last week myself. After having the 722 for around 2 yrs, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> OK, didn't know that. I knew DISH had PIP, but not DLB. Which is a good point, *I guess PIP should go on the DIRECTV Con's side.*


Until HMC30 comes out.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

63thk said:


> Whole Home DVR- Only 2 other receivers can access this feature at a time. Is that per DVR receiver or for the whole system?


Actually, only 1 receiver can access a DVR at a time. That's why I decided to get 2 DVR's.



> Make the 30 second Skip work like DISH. I keep seeing this in various post. How does that work?


From the search menu do a keyword search for '30skip'. Actually do the search and have it say "no results found" or whatever. Then it will work like Dish's DVR's. To set it back use "30slip" instead.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

63thk said:


> Adding a EHD- What are the size limits? I know the EHD is tied to the receiver you attach it to, but can you have more than 1 for a receiver. Also is the storage of the EHD in addition to what is already on the HR24(assume that's what I'm getting)


IIRC it's a 2TB limit. Can you connect more then one at a time, no. Can you have 2 or more and swap them in and out, AFAIK yes, but all your series links and such are on the drive so you have to manage those.



63thk said:


> Am21 OTA Tuner- Does the non DVR HD RECEIVER accept the AM 21 tuner?


Yes, the H21/H22/H24 can accept the AM21 ATSC tuner add on.



63thk said:


> Whole Home DVR- Only 2 other receivers can access this feature at a time. Is that per DVR receiver or for the whole system?


A HD DVR can stream to only one other device at a time, that be another HD DVR, HD receiver or DirecTV2PC client. While streaming out a show you can be streaming in/watching a recording from another HD DVR at the same time.


----------



## Lakers_Fan_24 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Rad. Already did the duplicates and 30skip.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

As I said in my original post I would have 2 HD-DVR and 2 HD receivers in my D* setup. I hadn't yet placed the order for the 2nd HD-DVR, but was told by a CSR it would cost me $199 and that I could add it at any point . Which I was prepared to pay. After about an hour of being swapped dept to dept. I was finally told I would have to cancel the original order and start from scratch. I told the CSR that I didn't want to do this & that I would just straighten it out later. I gave it about 15 minutes and decided I couldn't rest until I had this straight & called back. When I called I was told the order *HAD BEEN CANCELED*. Talked to Shaun at this point after talking with Olga and Bianca. He restored my original programming purchase,but when it came to receivers it was 1HD-DVR, 1 HD Receiver, & 1 SD. I told him this was incorrect as in my original order I had gotten 2 HD RECEIVERS and the 1 DVR for $0. He explained this was impossible and that they had never offered such a promotion. I told him maybe not,but I was looking at the confirmation e-mail and read it to him whether it was a typo or what that was what it said. Told him it was those 3 plus another HD-DVDR for 199 or they could can it and I would just re-up with DISH. He connected me with Supervisor Mary who worked some magic pulled up the original order reinstated it & gave a $100 credit on the 2nd DVR. I told her I could Kiss her and was sent back to Shaun to finalize things. To make it better they moved the install up to Sunday. What stared as a nightmare turned out to be a dream transaction. Hopefully they don't get it messed up for the install.


----------

